# User Permissions in /home/<username>

## fraterm

While setting up the 1.1a edition of gentoo and adding my non priveledged user account fraterm I decided to make /home be a separate filesystem from the / filesystem.  In the course of doing this I end up with the following error...

No directory /home/fraterm!

Logging in with home = "/".

bash: /home/fraterm/.bash_profile: Permission denied

logging out causes this error.

logout

bash: /home/fraterm/.bash_logout: Permission denied

Looking at other problems that other users have I created a group

specifically for fraterm called fraterm, earlier I had the group users that fraterm belonged to... that worked fine...

In fact everything worked fine before I had my /home directory on a separate ext3 filesystem.  On my desktop machine which I had done something similar (to avoid a problem with mozilla and libprefs.js when you run out of space on / ) successfully, in fact by just cp -a ing /home to the new filesystem and then when done removing the old /home and creating a directory /home to mount the extra filesystem on.

I am thoroughly confused by this behavior and wonder if anyone else has had the same problem...

I moved /home/fraterm to /home/fraterm.backup then proceeded to create the user again...

userdel fraterm

adduser -g users -s /bin/bash -d /home/fraterm -m -k /etc/skel fraterm

again, same problem...

Im befuddled and confused...

and stuff...

anyone have any Ideas?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fraterm

Problem was apparently permissions on the newly created /home directory... 

Changing the permissions to 755 on /home and deleting .bash_profile and .bashrc from my /home/fraterm directory seemed to fix the problem.

From my earlier post I ended up using /etc/skel as an argument to the useradd / adduser command.

Perhaps there should be a user creation howto in the docs section since ... most other distros do it with wrapper scripts that assume all sorts of things about users... gentoo doesnt... lets you do it the right way... or the wrong way... depending on the way you do it.

----------

